# Western Uni-Mount adjustments



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

I did do a search... I found one topic that explains the adjustments for a Western unimount pump here. 
But, in that thread, it says there are two cushion valves (one opposite the soleniods and one on the same side as the soleniods). According to the following exploded view, there is only one cushion valve, 44. 

Here is my problem..... when angleing left, it comes to a sudden stop when I release the control. I mean it jerks to a stop. Up, down, and right angle seem fine. Does anyone have a GOOD description of the adjustments, and how to make them. You can refer to the image below since the parts are numbered.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Dave, Check out the "Known western mvp plow
problem" thread here. That might be your problem !
Let it snow.....................Geo


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks anyway, but this isn't a v plow. And it moves left and right just fine (the same speed even) but when releasing the control, it jerks the truck so hard the dashboard rattles. Only when moving to the left. I don't have a clue. Was hoping that with the HUGE number of members on here, that one or two might have worked as a Western repair mechanic or has seen or heard of this before. Short of draining/changing the fluid and taking it apart to clean all valves I am at a loss.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DAVE, I have a new 7 1/2 straight unimount. It seems to jerk
and jam as u describe. Could it be cuz its new ?
No snow to work it yet. My other hard mount
western seemed the same way ! Just was thinking
it might have those same junky clamps as on the 
MVP????? That could be causing the problem.....


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

No it isn't new either. Here's some background on it. I bought it used (I know... sometimes I'm cheap) I don't remember it doing this in June when I got it, it seemed fine then. 

Things I've done so far:
Took out the cushion valves (I guess there is two like in the above mentioned thread. But the exploded view only appears to show one) Cleaned and checked them, and re-installed them, adjusting them as stated in the above thread.

Scratched my head.

Tried to convince myself that I would rather live with it like it is than take the whole thing apart to check and clean everything.

Decided I cannot live with it the way it is.

Got on my knees and prayed for the Plowsite gods to post a reply with an easy fix.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Best I can offer is to go to the Fisher web site and downlaod the mechanics guide to that style pump. Both fisher and western use alomost idendical pumps. The fisher uses a shorter lift ram but the electrics and hydros should be the same.
http://www.fishersnowplows.com/index.asp
Should be the bottom link.
Dino


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks Dino, I did that last night in a desperate attemp to find ANY mechanics guide for ANY pump. I knew Western and Fisher are both owned by Douglas Dynamics, but wasn't sure how close the pumps are.

I now have a theory. I haven't tried it yet, but it sounds good.
It's a used plow. It has sat for awhile. The cylinder packing on the left side angle ram is a little dry. hmmmmm. 
Now to try it..... I was thinking about loosening the packing nut a bit, operate the plow back and forth, allowing it to leak out and lublricate the packing, then retighten it. 
Hey, it's just a theory...... but it's the best one I have.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I had to do that this year on the one blade that sat outside this year. My little Meyer for my Toyota would not angle at all with the pump. I loosened the packing nuts and maually swung the blade back and forth. Took two of use really pushing until it loosened up. After it went back and forth freely I laid down a little oil on the cylinders and then changed the fluid and when I hooked it back up it angled fine.


----------



## diginahole (Feb 1, 2001)

DaveK- my lift cylinder was a real sticky this year (it would only drop 1/2 way) and all I did was pour some tranny fluid on it and the packing nut and it freed up really quick. The cylinder seems to stay wet just fine now. Its worth a try if a dry packing didn't seem to be the problem before.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

diginahole and CT18fireman, sure... wait till I come up with a theory before helping me out.  
Now I am almost positive that that is what it is. If so, it would probably eventually "fix itself" but it is easy enough to give it a try. I will probably use diginahole's proven scientific method, "pour some tranny fluid on it"  If that doesn't do it, I can always revert back to using manual labor and pick up a wrench.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Sorry I saw Western and missed the rest. Not to familiar with them. OF course most plow functions are basically the same once you think about it. Fluid goes in cylinder moves. Fluid goes out cylinder moves. LOL a little more to it then that but that is what plowsite is for.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Ok CT18fireman, you are forgiven. I usually don't look at Meyer posts myself. 



> that is what plowsite is for.


 The amount of highly complex technical product diagnosis and repair information sometimes confuses me....... when diginahole says "pour some tranny fluid on it ", do I need to use a certain kind of pouring device? Or can I just pour it out of the plastic container it comes in? Or should I use the actual fluid that is currently in my tranny. With so many options to consider, my head is starting to hurt.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

LMAO this is why I love this site!
I don't think I will ever live down owning a Meyer though I think there are a lot of closet Meyer owners. Like I said I still think all plow in operation, excluding v's, are similiar.

Just for my 2 cents I would use a paper towel soaked with fluid to grease up the cylinder. Let a little run don into the nut. Will work better if it is loosened.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Just for the sake of keeping this thread alive (and wasting server space). 


> I would use a paper towel soaked with fluid to grease up the cylinder. Let a little run down into the nut. Will work better if it is loosened.


Could you elaborate on that. I don't understand how to loosen the paper towel.

ROTFLMAO ...... well not actually rolling on the floor, but laughing real hard.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I usually look at the Meyer post because someone is complaining of a porblem. Don't see that as often with Western or Fisher. I don't know as much about Westerns as I do Fishers, Diamonds and Meyers.


Unwrap the plastic, Tear off two sheets of paper towels (look for the perforations) fold into a smaller size and soak wll ATF
LMAO


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

That did the trick. Thank you CT18fireman and diginahole for confirming what I suspected. And I never had to lift a wrench.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Did you tear the sheets right atleast???

Glad to hear that you have it solved. I know there is nothing worse then having something work incorrectly. I would rather have it not work at all IMO.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Actually I used diginahole's method, since the whole paper towel thing confused me


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I am sorry I guess I need to do a better job describing things to people. I will try to be more clear. Maybe I will start a post on how to tear and fold towels.

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

